# Topics > Projects >  HxGN OnCall Dispatch | Smart Advisor, Hexagon AB, metrology, Stockholm, Sweden

## Airicist

Developer - Hexagon AB

hxgnsmartadvisor.com

----------


## Airicist

HxGN OnCall Dispatch | Smart Advisor

Sep 21, 2020




> Leveraging artificial intelligence (AI), machine learning (ML), and live data directly within the dispatch client, HxGN OnCall® Dispatch | Smart Advisor supports continual, autonomous assessment and gives users richer, actionable insights that would otherwise go unseen.

----------


## Airicist

"Hexagon introduces assistive AI technology for public safety agencies"
HxGN OnCall® Dispatch | Smart Advisor aids detection of complex emergency events for faster response and recovery

September 22, 2020

----------

